# Help pricing small lot.



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Had one of our commercial landscape clients call and say there other guy was a no show for the snow and they want us to take them on. Small lot, couple sidewalks to be shoveled, say 200ft worth if that. Trying to get a decent google earth pic up but no luck yet. Lot is flat, pretty square and easy, Id estimate its about 25 spaces. Any idea on a per push price?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=hCR8kcsca5HhtQcno7tuhQ&cbp=12,242.08,,0,2.85

This is a front shot of the lot, sidewalks you see along the street and building are the only ones that need to be done.Theres about 5 minutes worth of plow work in the back that cant be seen from this angle, about 3 more spots.

Need to figure a price for salt as well.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

You shouldn't put up addresses because other will go price it and try to take it.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

True, however this is a very loyal customer, person I deal with is the owner of the building and just rents the building. However good advice, not used to google maps, always used google earth.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

without salt I would be around $350 up to 10 inches.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

plow/walks: min 35 (1-3); 45 (3-6); 60 (6-10); min+75/hr (10+) 

rock salt would add another 30-35 (figure around 200#)
safety salt would be about about 10lbs or so, add another 5

1-3" would be around $70-75 plow/walks/auto salt


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

cj7plowing;930653 said:


> without salt I would be around $350 up to 10 inches.


That's way high. At least for my area. I would have to do the lot for $65-80. It would be on a 1" trigger, and I would plow it each time 5-6" at the most piles up. Sidewalks would be an additional $30-40. Salt would be around $80/app. Sidewalk salt would be calcium chloride applied at about $0.70/lb. Probably would cost about $15-20 to salt the walks. So total price everything included, I would say about $190 for lets say a 3" storm.


----------



## toptech72 (Oct 7, 2008)

It would bring around $325 in my area up to 4 inches. Just goes to show you the difference in pricing.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was thinking $200 all in up to 6", $250 up to 8", $325 up to 10", $425 up to 12".


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

figure 75 for the sidewalks, most of the sidewalks are righ up againts 2 lanes which means when the town or county plows the road you are going to have 3 times as much snow on that sidewalk. 75 to salt the lot and 200 to plow it. Also that would include 20 fiberglass markout stakes for the season(customers love when you throw them in the deal!) when you break it down its not that much for here in NJ. I have lots that size that I get up to $600 to do up to 8 inches. 

There are 2 reasons why we are expensive here in NJ. We dont get alot of snow during the winter so you have to give up going away all winter to possibly not make any money and actually lose money because of the preseason stuff. NJ is one of the most expensive places in the USA to live. Taxes, Insurance are outrageous, plus maintenence and preseason setup. So roll that all up and try to run a legitimate buisness here in NJ and you will see why plowing prices differ so much here. 
on a side note the reason why I have that one account for $600 is the last guy was doing it for $900! 
and I got it because he didnt show up until 12 hours after the storm(which is unacceptable for a commercial account here)


----------



## toptech72 (Oct 7, 2008)

"There are 2 reasons why we are expensive here in NJ"

Your not expensive your just in a area the can charge a higher rate. Things here in MD are not much different. I see the post from the guys up north talking about charging $55- 65 an hour for plowing and i cant believe it. We are paying a sub with a 1/2 ton with a 7 1/2 foot plow $65 and he would make more if he had a spreader. We picked up a driveway this year from a couple that moved here over the summer from up north. I thought the guy was going to have a heart attack when we told him $85 to do it. And then when he asked about seasonal pricing and i told him we dont offer it he was lost. It was hard to explain to him why we charge more for our service in a place that gets little to no snow than where he came from that had snow alot more often.


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

toptech72;940510 said:


> "There are 2 reasons why we are expensive here in NJ"
> 
> Your not expensive your just in a area the can charge a higher rate. Things here in MD are not much different. I see the post from the guys up north talking about charging $55- 65 an hour for plowing and i cant believe it. We are paying a sub with a 1/2 ton with a 7 1/2 foot plow $65 and he would make more if he had a spreader. We picked up a driveway this year from a couple that moved here over the summer from up north. I thought the guy was going to have a heart attack when we told him $85 to do it. And then when he asked about seasonal pricing and i told him we dont offer it he was lost. It was hard to explain to him why we charge more for our service in a place that gets little to no snow than where he came from that had snow alot more often.


Why do you charge more in the south?


----------



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with repoman. but like you guys said its all about the area your from


----------



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds good to me


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

In SE MI I'd be lucky to get 40 for that lot and 30 to salt. I'm doing a 5 acre Lowes Home Improvement for 450/push.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

lawnprolawns;957554 said:


> In SE MI I'd be lucky to get 40 for that lot and 30 to salt. I'm doing a 5 acre Lowes Home Improvement for 450/push.


Looks like im bidding $449.50 for that Lowes next year...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Shhh you weren't supposed to see this. It's actually not mine, I sub it from someone. I dont know what they're charging.. lol


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

lawnprolawns;957573 said:


> Shhh you weren't supposed to see this. It's actually not mine, I sub it from someone. I dont know what they're charging.. lol


I know...I will PM him later and shoot him some prices....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds good.. lol


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

on a side note the reason why I have that one account for $600 is the last guy was doing it for $900! 
and I got it because he didnt show up until 12 hours after the storm(which is unacceptable for a commercial account here)[/QUOTE]

Anyone else think its kinda funny that hes proud of leaving $ 300 on the table while offering better service?????

Ever think you got the job cause your 2/3 the price of the other guy, and they figure "Hell lets see if this guy is any better and if hes not we'll bring in someone else?" Cant be any worse since the last guy didnt show up for 12 hours!!!!!!

Your right about how ridiculous the costs of service in NJ are, but to be proud that you left 1/3 of your paycheck on the table, instead of saying, "hey give me $ 900 and I'll be here in less then two hours" doesnt speak much for your business sense.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

CMerLand;960560 said:


> on a side note the reason why I have that one account for $600 is the last guy was doing it for $900!
> and I got it because he didnt show up until 12 hours after the storm(which is unacceptable for a commercial account here)


Anyone else think its kinda funny that hes proud of leaving $ 300 on the table while offering better service?????

Ever think you got the job cause your 2/3 the price of the other guy, and they figure "Hell lets see if this guy is any better and if hes not we'll bring in someone else?" Cant be any worse since the last guy didnt show up for 12 hours!!!!!!

Your right about how ridiculous the costs of service in NJ are, but to be proud that you left 1/3 of your paycheck on the table, instead of saying, "hey give me $ 900 and I'll be here in less then two hours" doesnt speak much for your business sense.[/QUOTE]

I would have to disagree. It sounds to me that he is obviously making more than enough on it. It makes sense to me to do it at a price such as that, because he's obviously making what he wants to (from the sounds of it maybe even more)... and the customer has to be more than happy 2fold. He's saving a ton of money and getting a better quality of service. In my experience these two aspects create awesome customer retention.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Not to derail the thread but here is a link to the parking lot. You tell me how much. Its got 26 spaces.

sidewalk around it .

judt pull the screen to the left a little and you will see the lot.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=14+gold+street,+red+bank+NJ&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=40.409448,76.113281&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=14+Gold+St,+Red+Bank,+Monmouth,+New+Jersey+07701&ll=40.348827,-74.068113&spn=0.00119,0.002323&t=h&z=19


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

cj7plowing;960887 said:


> Not to derail the thread but here is a link to the parking lot. You tell me how much. Its got 26 spaces.
> 
> sidewalk around it .
> 
> ...


I would never get that for my area. Maybe after about 5 or 6 storms! lol I would be at around $65-90 for that lot, and then around $30 for sidewalks. So just plowing and stuff around $100. Wow, that seems cheap, but that's how this area is.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Which one are you talkin about? Mine or CJ7s>?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

srl28;964855 said:


> Which one are you talkin about? Mine or CJ7s>?


Hey, I already did yours on the first page. That one you are referring to is CJ7s. Good luck man.


----------

